# IBEW Local 25 NY Cumulative Score?



## Futurewireman (Jan 17, 2014)

I recently had my interview with the committee and got an cumulative score (including my test) of 535.1. Anyone in this union know if that is high enough for an apprenticeship?


----------



## splitphase (Jan 8, 2009)

*dont worry about it*

Unless you are related to a contractor in this union, or someone in the office, you will never work. You will work as a helper, but once apprenticeship is over............. You are done... Cheap labor is over. You are done.


----------



## rayelectric721 (Feb 24, 2008)

Don't mind the last poster,probably coming from somebody who's has been laid off for quite a while...I did not know one person in the union. All I did was work my ass off and it has all paid off


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I was 25 in 98. It sucked, everything is now B card, you are better off applying with 1049 around the corner.


----------



## splitphase (Jan 8, 2009)

Pay no attention to Rayelec..... He must not be a 25 member in the "A" division, or a member at all. Working your ass off will not keep you employed. That is a FACT. If you are a more knowledgeable and productive worker than the regulars in the company you are presently employed with, than chances are your days are numbered. If you are not family of the owner or office staff of the contractor you must degrade yourself to keep your job. Work overtime for regular price, question nothing, etc. etc. etc. the list is endless. The AGREEMENT is never enforced. Ray should know exactly what I am talking about if he is a member.


----------



## rayelectric721 (Feb 24, 2008)

LoL-split phase..."A" division and working.quit complaining and just work,it's people like you I have to listen to at every meeting. Plenty of work right now,huge jobs going on with GLS and bana... Same old **** though, hall trash shows up on a job that needs men and you guys come along bashing every single thing in life, complaining on how your wife is divorcing you and taking your annuity/401k etc


----------



## rayelectric721 (Feb 24, 2008)

Something a piece of **** would say too about the overtime also..only time I've ever worked ot for reg rate is if my foreman ever needed something banged quickly and asked me to stay an extra half hour...why would I do this?this is the same guy taking care of me when my kid is sick and has to be picked up from school. Same guy taking care of me if I want a personal day and he puts me in for the day.. Called brotherhood!


----------



## rayelectric721 (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm reading all your past posts too...just too funny I can't take it,peoe sabotaging g your work?you not being able to fit in? You ever think maybe your out of your ****ing mind?good luck in your travels I'll keep busting my ass and making over a 100k a year


----------



## splitphase (Jan 8, 2009)

:laughing:It's just too obvious. Reading ray's posts proves he has not been a member of the local for long, or he himself is one of those free ride jerk off's. Ray probably spent his whole apprenticeship with the same company without ever getting rotated every year, and was kept as a journeyman when he graduated the program ..... Jumping over 400 plus out of work 

Ray... Ef you. Oh wait.... Are you related to someone who is a big wig with NECA???????


----------



## splitphase (Jan 8, 2009)

:laughing:


rayelectric721 said:


> I'm reading all your past posts too...just too funny I can't take it,peoe sabotaging g your work?you not being able to fit in? You ever think maybe your out of your ****ing mind?good luck in your travels I'll keep busting my ass and making over a 100k a year


:laughing:Are you OK Ray???? Seems like your stuttering a little bit here, or having a slight stroke or something...:laughing:


----------



## 818Sparky (Jun 24, 2014)

splitphase said:


> Unless you are related to a contractor in this union, or someone in the office, you will never work. You will work as a helper, but once apprenticeship is over............. You are done... Cheap labor is over. You are done.


I work in Los Angeles and I agree with this poster.

Unless you are related to a contractor in this union, or someone in the office, you will never work. You will work as a helper, but once apprenticeship is over............. You are done... Cheap labor is over. You are done. 

I have 18 years experience in electrical. I am a certified JW after having apprenticed with my Local union. I have worked ZERO Days as a JW. We have had THREE JW calls all year in my local. 3 calls in six months, you do the math! Currently over 40 on Book 1...

I expect to be called to work sometime in the next 10-15 years. HA HA HA HA HAHA


----------

